# new to DCC



## gator do 65 (Jan 27, 2014)

Ok, I finally did it! I picked up the MRC Prodigy Express and three TCS T1 decoder's and now have some questions?

1) whats the purple and green wires used for?

2) whats the difference between 1,2,3... function decoders?

3) whats the difference between 8 and 9 wire decoders? 

4) what in the hell have I gotten myself into?


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

1)the purple and green wires aren't used with the T1.
2)A two function (basic) decoder controls the motor and one lighting feature mostly headlight & back-up light unless re-mapped otherwise.
3)Engineers choice...locos may need an eight pin connector while others need a nine pin connector.In many cases,some wires aren't used.
4)What you got into?A complete new way to control your locomotives,after a while you won't want to go back.
TCS are reliable decoders,very good brand indeed.But then,your MRC set...it will get you going and may be enough for your needs,but keep in mind that you have the Pinto of DCC sets.It lacks some of the features high end sets have.


----------



## gator do 65 (Jan 27, 2014)

Thank's for the info!


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Just a tip. When installing your decoders make sure the motor leads are completely insulated from the chassis if it's a split type which carries the current. Also insulate the decoder board from the chassis. You can use Kapton tape to do this, about $20 for a 1/2" wide roll.


----------



## fp45 (Jan 1, 2015)

another new-be for this dcc stuff.
question, can N scale decoders be used in a ho scale loco? 
space thing. or just mount in the tenders body?


.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

you can use n scale decoders, if they have the current capability to drive the loco you want to put them in .... i have before, the ones i used were rated for 1 amp, newer locos, worked okay


----------

